# Carpentry Red Seals exam .



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

brutus is right.. not that they dont know what their doing. the issue is how things are worded.. some questions are so hard to understand because of how they word things the only way youll get the question right is if by chance it came up in one of the mini tests in apprenticeship..

i dont know how many questions people in my class didnt have a clue what was being asked.. all the questions are multiple choice, the worst thing is the question can pertain to roof framing and the provided answers are types of siding


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

You have a 6/12 gable roof, that measures 42 feet from gable fascia to gable fascia, and 20 feet from bottom fascia to peak. Calculate how many bundles of shingles should you order?

a)50
b)51
c)52
d)53


The answer is 55, and send back for credit any full bundles you don't use! :laughing:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Brutus said:


> You have a 6/12 gable roof, that measures 42 feet from gable fascia to gable fascia, and 20 feet from bottom fascia to peak. Calculate how many bundles of shingles should you order?
> 
> a)50
> b)51
> ...


Maybe I'm reading that wrong but done you need a width of the roof or is the the 42feet


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> Maybe I'm reading that wrong but done you need a width of the roof or is the the 42feet


It's the 42. I probably worded it way wrong. But this was similar to a question in the 2nd level course as described to me by a friend.


----------



## Ian345 (Jun 4, 2012)

According to my teachers many of those who challenge the exam and fail, fail the practical not because they get the wrong answer but because they don't find it/present it in the "right "way. Beam layout being one example. You lose a lot of marks if you don't show your work in the right way.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

It's good that the red seal exam is multiple choice, and no work needs to be shown.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

http://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/sources/pdfs/forms/APPL_IP_EXAM.PDF

Read the eight pages before you go looking for something that may be a waste if time.


----------



## rdrohan (Sep 9, 2013)

*Alberta Carpenter Fourth Period Practical Exam*

I am wondering if anyone has challenged their fourth period of carpentry in Alberta. I am looking to do it and online it says there is a theory and practical component. When I called the Apprenticeship Board and asked about the practical component they just pointed me back to the tradesecret website. On the website the outline is:

1. Base Framing
2. Partition Framing
3. Rafters
4. Frame
5. Base Finish
6. Stairs

I am not worried about my abilities (I've framed for many years) I just want to know more about what the exam will be like. Are we given a set of blue prints and told to build or what? 

I would appreciate anyone giving me a heads up to what I can expect.

Thanks!


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

What type of carpenter are you. As the Red Seal that I have is designed around the skills of a framer building houses. If you are working in commercial or industrial mainly you will be screwed if you try to challenge the exam. When I wrote the exam there was only 2 exam used out west. SO if you new 4 co workers that wrote before you had all the answers. It helped me as I came from industrial commercial background. There was no questions on bridges and dam formwork don't know why. Overall the whole coarse is about the national code, math and safety. Also half the questions are about reading the questions not the answer. One was a stair landing calculation asking for the volume of concrete needed to finish a set of stairs. There were 2 right answers. One was volume used and 1 was volume you would order. As concrete is sold in .2 m3 quantities. that question is one that I always wonder if I picked the right one.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Brutus just finished his exam earlier this year....you might PM him to see if he has any insight, I think he got 90% or over in all the sections


----------



## Timtaylor (Jan 7, 2014)

does anyone have any information about what the practical exam will be when challenging the alberta journeymans on work experience?


----------

